# How much HP does a FMIC add?



## ealvarez954 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an 04 gli with the stock turbo, apr software, hks blowoff valve, short ram intake, and exhaust. I am currently boosting between 16 and 20 psi depending on the load conditions. Does anyone know if or how much gain i would get from a front mount inercooler?


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: How much HP does a FMIC add? (ealvarez954)*

it adds zero horsepower, but helps keep the hp that you should have by cooling the air better than the stock unit.
in some cases it can loose a few if it's too big.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
in some cases it can loose a few if it's too big.


Or gain a few from cooler IATs and better flow.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

true but if it's too big the loss comes from pressure drop.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

You will gain a few peak HP ponies as well as consistency. You can make more back to back runs without heatsoaking the small SMIC that comes stock on the car plus you upgrade the plumbing size and make it a more uniform set up. You will feel gains but they will come in the form of more timing and cooler IATs


----------

